# My 1974 Schwinn Le Tour find



## Ernbar (Jul 17, 2019)

This beauty was listed on Craig's list not far from my house. The owner said he rode it maybe twice and it looks it. The bike is in brand new condition with maybe 8-10 tiny paint chips and a few tiny rust specks on the rims, very minor. The chrome was dull but polished out with some 0000 steel wool and Flitz metal polish. The original tires had partially melted on to the rims which took me a couple of days to clean them up. I got a set of gum wall tires to replace  the melted ones. The bike sat for decades in a storage shed away from the elements. The final price was $75!
The original seat looks to be brand new but it's VERY uncomfortable so it was replaced with a light brown one with some light padding and man what a difference this new seat makes. I also replaced the original Schwinn black handlebar tape with red NOS Schwinn tape. I also added a red 'clamp on' water bottle cage. I also added a vintage Eastpak saddle touring bag.
I used the wife's luggage scale and the bike weighs 27 lbs. I spend several hours trying to adjust the gears but gave up and took it to a bike shop near my house. The mechanic did an excellent job adjusting the gears and it shifts very smoothly and only cost me $25 for a complete gear adjustment front and back. The three bike shop guys were amazed at how good a condition this 45 year old bike is in. They said it looks like it just rolled out of the local Schwinn shop! Hope you like the pictures.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 18, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> This beauty was listed on Craig's list not far from my house. The owner said he rode it maybe twice and it looks it. The bike is in brand new condition with maybe 8-10 tiny paint chips and a few tiny rust specks on the rims, very minor. The chrome was dull but polished out with some 0000 steel wool and Flitz metal polish. The original tires had partially melted on to the rims which took me a couple of days to clean them up. I got a set of gum wall tires to replace  the melted ones. The bike sat for decades in a storage shed away from the elements. The final price was $75!
> The original seat looks to be brand new but it's VERY uncomfortable so it was replaced with a light brown one with some light padding and man what a difference this new seat makes. I also replaced the original Schwinn black handlebar tape with red NOS Schwinn tape. I also added a red 'clamp on' water bottle cage. I also added a vintage Eastpak saddle touring bag.
> I used the wife's luggage scale and the bike weighs 27 lbs. I spend several hours trying to adjust the gears but gave up and took it to a bike shop near my house. The mechanic did an excellent job adjusting the gears and it shifts very smoothly and only cost me $25 for a complete gear adjustment front and back. The three bike shop guys were amazed at how good a condition this 45 year old bike is in. They said it looks like it just rolled out of the local Schwinn shop! Hope you like the pictures.
> 
> ...



I have a blue one. Great rider. Yours looks brand new. Nice find


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 18, 2019)

That looks great!


----------



## Sven (Jul 18, 2019)

It does look like was just rolled out of a Schwinn shop. Brilliant red paint.  I like your choice of the red handlebar tape.


----------



## Tim s (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks brand new, enjoy. Tim


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jul 20, 2019)

Money well spent!  Love those randonneur bars!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2019)

prices on these old Schwinns seem really inexpensive. I picked up this one for $60.00 great riding old bike. all I had to do was replace the handlebar tape.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes I think the handlebar up angle looks really cool.


----------



## schwinnlax (Aug 5, 2019)

Beauty!  Can't go wrong with red/chrome accents.  I can't believe they put black handlebar tape on rather than matching red.  You did great swapping that.


----------

